# What size hole saw for HALO H7ICTs ?



## sparkyforlife (Sep 4, 2012)

I have to install 12 recessed lights trying to figure out the exact size hole saw i need. I went to the halo website and I looked at the dimensions of the can and it says 6 1/2" and 6 7/8" total width. 

The closest i can find is 6 3/8" here http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-25ecodZ5yc1v/R-202327775/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&keyword=6+1%2F2%22+hole+saw&storeId=10051#.UJEAzW-ulFA

Will it work?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I know they make a 6-5/8" hole saw, because that's what I use for Progress cans.


----------



## Article 90.1 (Feb 14, 2009)

Get ready to eat some dust with that thing! Use this instead:
http://www.holepro.com/powerseries.html

If I didn't already own one I would buy the model that lets you connect a vacuum hose to the bowl.

You will spend more on the Hole Pro than the Milwaukee you linked too, but you cill have the ability to adjust sizes as needed in the future.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

6 1/4" is what is needed but be careful the lip on the H7RICT is not very large so there isn't much room for error. the 6 3/8" should work

http://www.cooperindustries.com/con.../documents/halo/instruction_sheets/700137.pdf


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

You really gonna buy a hole saw for 12 cans???

If you do at least get an adjustable one.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Article 90.1 said:


> If I didn't already own one I would buy the model that lets you connect a vacuum hose to the bowl.


Why don't you just drill a hole in it and rig up your own attachment point?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

. Measure the template.


----------



## delaware74b (Jan 29, 2012)

I use a roto-zip with a circle cutting jig mounted to it. Works great especially when cutting 6 or more holes in ceiling tiles or drywall. The downside is the mess the roto-zip makes throwing drywall dust all over the place.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

6 and 3/8 is the one you need, I use it all of the time for the H7 family.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Officially, 6¼. It wasn't that hard to find.

But I've used 6 3/8 for years.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I still use one of these.. drilling blind is not something I like to do.. :no::no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> I still use one of these.. drilling blind is not something I like to do.. :no::no:



The 80's called........ they want their saw back. :laughing:

You think those of us in the 21st century just pop in a big-azz hole saw and merrily start drilling away? :no: We drill test holes and check for ducts & pipes.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a 1/4 rotozip (actually craftsmen) with a circle jig, but most of the time i use my m18 hackzall with a carbide grit blade and the template.


----------



## Article 90.1 (Feb 14, 2009)

local134gt said:


> Why don't you just drill a hole in it and rig up your own attachment point?


I have the plumbing MA to do it, but there isn't much clearance, but on second thought a PVC box adapter would provide the needed clearance between the bowl and the cutter arm. I am also a bit reluctant to drill through the plastic, because I'm afraid the hole won't drill cleanly.Excuse #3, I'm too lazy!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> The 80's called........ they want their saw back. :laughing:
> 
> You think those of us in the 21st century just pop in a big-azz hole saw and merrily start drilling away? :no: We drill test holes and check for ducts & pipes.


I do that with the saw.. use a baffle from an old Atlite A149 can.. cut an *X* across the circle checking for objects that could ruin my day...

Cut the hole holding a cardboard box below the saw to catch the dust...

People said the same thing about my beeper.. but it *never* lost a signal during Sandy like them snappy Iphones.. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

mbednarik said:


> I have a 1/4 rotozip (actually craftsmen) with a circle jig, but most of the time i use my m18 hackzall with a carbide grit blade and the template.


Agreed. I use a 12V Hackzall to cut drywall all the time. For the number of 6" cans I install it's not worth it to buy a hole saw.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> I do that with the saw.. use a baffle from an old Atlite A149 can.. cut an *X* across the circle checking for objects that could ruin my day...


I punch a ¼" hole with my #2 philips spinner and run it around. Does the same thing, but far less descructive.




B4T said:


> Cut the hole holding a cardboard box below the saw to catch the dust...


I use half a kid's plastic play ball



B4T said:


> People said the same thing about my beeper.. but it *never* lost a signal during Sandy like them snappy Iphones.. :thumbup::thumbup:


I never lost a signal on my phone during Sandy either. So there! Sha-nee-wannee-boo-boo.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

B4T said:


> I do that with the saw.. use a baffle from an old Atlite A149 can.. cut an *X* across the circle checking for objects that could ruin my day...
> 
> Cut the hole holding a cardboard box below the saw to catch the dust...
> 
> People said the same thing about my beeper.. but it *never* lost a signal during Sandy like them snappy Iphones.. :thumbup::thumbup:


since we are going to be hearing about how great your beeper is in every post, why don't you just put it in your sig


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I punch a ¼" hole with my #2 philips spinner and run it around. Does the same thing, but far less descructive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so now some poor kid is kicking half of a ball around the yard ? you ain't right.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wildleg said:


> so now some poor kid is kicking half of a ball around the yard ? you ain't right.



No. The kid was dumb enough to abandon it in the park across the street. Mother Nature was kind enough to roll it into my yard. I'm ecologically responsible enough to recycle it instead of just tossing it into the trash.


----------

